# Anyone in London Ontario Tonight?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are, my band "Another Round" is playing at the Roxbury Bar & Grill. We are opening for another local band called "Lock and Key".
Our set should start around 9pm.

Check it out if you are out and about tonight. :rockon2:


----------

